# modifier 50 for 20550 px



## reach2helen (May 27, 2010)

Hi


Can anybody say how can i bill 20550  bilaterally for short and long ligament injection for DOS 2009, because px 20550 is not billable bilateral mod 50 is not allowed for this px , but it is billable with 50 in the year 2010.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## joshua.martin (May 27, 2010)

Hi,
Bill it with LT and RT; or take 59 as other alternative.


----------

